
People love remote working, but only a few fit - parisk
https://stateofprogress.blog/people-love-remote-working-but-only-few-really-fit-in-this-model-271ec02949ba
======
jimrhods23
I completely agree with this.

I've been working remotely for the last decade in various forms (first as a
salaried employee and now as a consultant) and my thought has always been that
you really need the same drive and self-discipline to remote work as you do to
start your own company.

I have my own office, but I can also work from pretty much anywhere that has
an Internet connection.

A few years back, I worked worked on an all-remote team that had a high turn-
over rate. The reason was because nearly all of the new developers that were
hired would work fairy well for a couple of weeks..and then productivity would
drop off to nothing, meetings would be missed, and communication would be
sparse. Management didn't really know how to weed out people that most likely
wouldn't work out.

On the other side, I had a project manager at one of my more recent
contracting gigs that didn't know how to effectively communicate. I tried many
times to foster communication and the end result would always be the same:
missing task/project requirements. This rarely happened to me before this
point in my career (if it did, it was addressed and quickly fixed) and it was
happening more than half time time and the project manager was unwilling to
change.

The company eventually ran out of funding before I quit (and still hasn't
launched their service 10+ months later).

The challenge with remote employees is that you not only need a good employee
fit, but a good manger fit.

~~~
parisk
Spot on. Nothing to add here. Couldn't help but share:
[https://twitter.com/pariskasid/status/1101068226677608450](https://twitter.com/pariskasid/status/1101068226677608450).

------
sugerman
The implication that a person missing any one of these qualities is still a
good non-remote employee is ridiculous.

~~~
parisk
Communication skills are necessary for all job positions.

Remote working is quite new to us though. People have worked on site for
thousands of years, while remote working just appeared in the last century or
so and it has different communication needs.

My guess it will take 10+ years from now to cultivate remote communication
skills so that they work intuitively for the majority of software developers.

